# I think my friend might have an eating disorder



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I have a friend who used to be very depressed - for about two years she hardly ate anything because she was afraid she'd get fat (even though she's slim). I and my friends tried to get her to eat but it didn't really work. This was a couple of years ago.
Now she's got worse again and only eats one meal a day. I'm really worried about her - I don't know whether to try to convince her to eat or just to talk and let her know I'm there for her. I'd really appreciate any advice on this.


----------



## anshu (Nov 9, 2009)

you would first research eating disorders, after that print off some articles that sound persuasive enough to get her to stop this eating disorder, along with that you may want to print off some pictures of anorexics to the extreme and show them to her, after that you may want to tell her that she's killing herself, which may work, be very persuasive and serious about this stuff, you may also want to add in a few tears and tell her that you're scared for her and her eating habits, this will probably work, then take her to your place give her her a bunch of junk that you don't need and she doesn't have to eat


----------

